
Ask HN: How much food labeled as “organic” is truly better for you? - tallerholler
I know someone who literally won&#x27;t eat any food unless they know it is &quot;organic&quot;. They wouldn&#x27;t even eat a piece of fruit someone brought in out of fear it wasn&#x27;t organic. This made me wonder, what is the state of &quot;organic&quot; food labeling, how scientifically justified is it, and how much is just clever marketing similar to the &quot;gluten-free&quot; craze?
======
chadzawistowski
The official USDA-certified label is, in my view, just clever marketing.

When common people say "organic", they think of local farming, no pesticides,
renewable resources, and other warm and fuzzy thoughts. However, the official
label is quite different.

The organic label, contrary to popular opinion, does not forbid pesticide use.
You merely have to use "organic" pesticides, such as Rotenone. If the organic
pesticide used is not as effective as conventional pesticides, farmers will
use more chemicals. These of course leach into the watershed.

There are many articles about this; here is one I found on Google.
[http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/science-
sushi/httpblogss...](http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/science-
sushi/httpblogsscientificamericancomscience-
sushi20110718mythbusting-101-organic-farming-conventional-agriculture/)

------
ruraljuror
As far as I know, studies do not show any health benefits to food that is
labelled organic. One reason is that the label of organic is more about
marketing and industry than about health. The work of Michael Pollan is very
good on this subject, especially _Omnivore 's Dilemma_.

I would not compare an interest in organic food to a gluten-free diet. I would
be careful when saying '"gluten-free" craze' because celiac disease is very
real and certain people cannot tolerate gluten. I am not saying the subject is
out-of-bounds, but just be informed before discussing. Personally, I find
trying to understand other people's diets to be a subject that is best avoided
and I would not get into it with your friend.

~~~
tallerholler
definitely.. I mentioned "gluten-free" craze because it really became this big
marketing thing despite the fact that only a small percentage of people have
celiac disease. Foods that don't even contain gluten are labeled "gluten
free!" etc to piggyback off it...

and yeah I didn't say anything as I figure it's similar to discussing
politics.. was just curious for my own knowledge since I don't really consider
if food is organic or not normally...

------
nikolay
Local and fresh beats just "certified organic". Many farmers at farmers
markets are not certified as it's expensive and a hassle, but they don't spray
their produce, and most of their food is healthier than the organics bought at
the chains. Here's a list of companies to avoid:
[http://www.cornucopia.org/who-owns-organic/](http://www.cornucopia.org/who-
owns-organic/)

------
debacle
What you really want is pesticide free. Organic doesn't really mean all that
much.

